# Bianchi Dolomiti question



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

Can anyone suggest where I can purchase a Bianchi Dolomiti frame?

I'm located in Indonesia, and I've checked the dealers in Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, even the Netherlands.. They don't import the Dolomiti frame.

Please help!!

Thank you

Regards,
R


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I believe that was mostly sold as a complete build and it was pretty difficult to get a frameset only.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

For 2011 it is listed as frameset only on the Bianchi web site.
But it's offered in 5 sizes only, and 3 cm jumps between sizes is more than any other steel frame I've ever seen.

Being a Bianchi guy alle the way I'd still like to point you direction Colnago Master for a fitting Italian classic, bentley07.


----------

